# Home glass cabinet



## ArmaTheGreek (Aug 5, 2009)

I have this glass cabinet where I display my action figure collection. I would like to ask on how to minimize dust from coming inside the cabinet. 

It's a wooden cabinet with glass sliding doors and it's soooooo simple and I would like to modify it to protect the figures inside.

Any suggestions on how to setup a dust free cabinet? :smile:


----------



## Raylo (Feb 12, 2006)

How about applying a little weatherstrip in the gaps and around the glass sealing surfaces. Home Depot and Lowes carry many different widths, thicknesses, and densities, much of it with self adhesive backing. Of course you could also trim it with scissors to customize the fit.


----------



## Raylo (Feb 12, 2006)

Oh, I see you are in the Phillipines... not sure if they have HD or Lowes there. Sorry for my geographical presumption!

Another product that might be of use is strip caulk. This is caulk sold in pre cut strips that you peel and place. This would work for sealing any loose joints in the cabinet.

Look for this stuff at you local hardware vender.


----------



## ArmaTheGreek (Aug 5, 2009)

Thanks Raylo, I'm gonna look for that strip caulk and see if it will seal my cabinet. :smile:

By the way, my cabinet is on the opposite side of the room and on the other side are glass windows. Every morning the sun goes straight to the cabinet, but not all sunlight coz' we have a thick curtain. Is it possible that it will contribute in producing more dust inside the cabinet?


----------



## ebackhus (Apr 21, 2005)

I can't think of how light will affect dust accumulation, but UV light would worry me. Some of the figures could be faded by the UV causing them to lose their original vividness.


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

Arma...I used to live in the Phil. a while back and you know how it is over there, the amount of dust is just overwhelming. No matter how clean you are in your house, or cover up anything, they still come through. I know it's silly but it is so true. My "Nanay(Mom)" would always cover up anything in our house, but I'm telling you those dust are like termites, they're just all over the place and reproduce more and more.


----------



## ArmaTheGreek (Aug 5, 2009)

Right, that's why people here clean their houses three times a day. :smile: If not, then expect a humongous amount of dust for the coming days. :grin: 

Where do you live in the phil? :smile:

I just need to minimize the dust from my cabinet to lessen the times of cleaning it, before when I bought this cabinet I usually clean it one per month or per two months but now every week I have to open it up and clean it before they establish a community of dust inside. I need something to seal the edge of the glasses to cover them up like a rubber or something.


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

Goodluck...my Mom has collections of Dolls and she told me that she tried everything to seal her Curio, what she ended up to doin' on some of them was sealed and wrapped each doll using a clear plastic, kinda like the Saran wrap.
I used to live in Bulacan, and left in yr 87.


----------



## ArmaTheGreek (Aug 5, 2009)

That's a 1 hour trip from manila. :smile: I'm from Antipolo by the way, east side.

I don't want to wrap them up with plastic or to cover them, I just want them displayed with lights (future plan... :grin inside the cabinet. Anyway, dust is the number one enemy of toy collectors here in the phil and I can't afford to buy a dust free glass cabinet (that's what they call it but I don't think it's dust free, it's just that it takes time for a dust to come inside) it cost here P15k - 20k and that is not so cool. :lol:


----------



## kendallt (Feb 21, 2007)

A real late suggestion
if you install a small computer type fan and filter on the case's back or bottom, it will provide positive pressure and prevent any air from getting in except through the filter.

It doesn't have to be a big fan or even move a lot of air, just large enough to provide a slight positive pressure in the cabinet.
Just schedule an occasional cleaning of the filter and it should be good.

Ken


----------

